# How far can my funny pipe line be?



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

I had an irrigation system installed right after building my home. BUT, at that point, I didn't have a good plan as to the layout of turf and landscape beds. I have about 7 various rotor sprinkler heads I need to move around to get better/appropriate coverage. Some of the heads will only be moved 3 feet or less, but others will be moved 10 to 12 feet! My pvc lines are 3/4 inch and I currently have no issues with pressure.

Can I move a head 10 or 12 feet from its current location using funny pipe? So the total distance from the main line could be 12 feet? Or, will I need to tap into the pvc line and bring the pvc line closer to where the new head will go and make the last two feet the funny pipe?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It will depend on the gpm of that head and the overall psi available. I've done some long distance on a 0.5gpm heads.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

g-man said:


> It will depend on the gpm of that head and the overall psi available. I've done some long distance on a 0.5gpm heads.


@g-man thanks for your feedback!

PS: I see you live in Fishers! I lived in Westfield for 7 years - miss Hamilton County!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

As mentioned, it depends. I have at least 3, ten footers...


----------

